# CSIS warns terrorists may target Canada



## DeepThaut (6 May 2004)

Came across this today, it‘s an interesting read.


Last Updated Thu, 06 May 2004 21:07:27 
OTTAWA - The head of Canada‘s spy agency says an attack on Canada by terrorist groups such as al-Qaeda is inevitable. 


INDEPTH: Canadian security

Canadian Security and Intelligence Service (CSIS) director Ward Elcock told the House of Commons national security sub-committee that Canada was singled out twice over the last two years in taped messages by al-Qaeda. Elcock says those warnings make it clear that Canada will be targeted. 

Ward Elcock 
"As al-Qaeda directly threatened Canadians at least twice in the last two years, the last time only a month ago, it is therefore safe to assume that it‘s no longer a question of if, but where and when we‘ll be specifically targeted." 

Public Safety Minister Anne McLellan says Elcock is not scaremongering, only reminding Canadians that no country is immune from terrorism. 

"I think what Mr. Elcock said is a responsible thing to say. We live in a complex world and we must be prepared for the possibility that we will be the target of a direct threat or attack," said McLellan. 

Elcock also repeated a statement he‘s made before, that terrorists are operating in Canada, and that CSIS continues to monitor their activities. 

 http://www.cbc.ca/stories/2004/05/06/canada/csis040506 

-Nordwind


----------



## jonsey (6 May 2004)

Well, now. Maybe this‘ll generate some desire to beef up the military? 


Wishful thinking, I know, but still. 


Anyways, an intersting read.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (6 May 2004)

And not anything new...


----------



## scm77 (6 May 2004)

This information was uncovered under "Operation Duh!" conducted by Task Force What Else is New.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 May 2004)

May target? They will target it, and somewhere right now in a major Canadian they are planning, or have planned, and will strike at a weak point when directed. A sad, but true fact. Its not a matter of if, but WHEN.

There has been two recent arrrests here in Sydney, both Pakistanis, both of wahibi sect muslims. Do a search on google for ‘wahibi sydney‘ and see for yourself. The latest is 21 yrs old, a medical student who refers to Australians as ‘western animals‘. 

At the end of the day, do we want/need pig shyte like this within our countries? NOT! Its best he just disappears without a trace, and without headlines.

Sadly there are many many more still within Australia, many being monitered by ASIO, and some still remain at large. Its common knowledge that we have been directed by our government to expect an attack of great magnitude at any moment. Some attacks have been foiled already.

Ther is no garbage bins at train stns, national icons such as the Harbour Bridge etc, under constant guard, and the SAS and TAG are on a moments notice to strike. The government relies on the eyes and ears of its citizens to report any suspicious nature. A 24hr national anti-terrorist hotine was introduced in 2002, so any citizen can ring 1800 123 400 anytime to report a suspicious person or group, etc.

These ‘terrorists‘ are a clear and present danger to society and must be treated with extreme caution. Right now both of them are in solitary confinment at Goulburn‘s Supermax prison.

My solution, let ‘em out into the GP, and see how long they last.

My question is if they consider us ‘kufars‘ and ‘western animals‘, then why do they come here to live?

You tell me, but I think I already know.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## 48Highlander (7 May 2004)

Who are "they"?  The terrorists?  I‘m guessing they come there to live in order to be able to fight their enemies.  Kinda like how american troops went into Afghanistan to fight THEIR enemies


----------



## rdschultz (7 May 2004)

Some "they"‘s come to Canada to get free health care too.  Instead of going to Australia.

Also, nothing new, sure, but its good to put it out there to remind some of the more ignorant in our society.  I know all too many Canadians who assume that the rest of the world loves us.


----------



## casing (7 May 2004)

Are you kidding?  I fail to see the clear relation of it being "kinda like how American troops went into Afghanistan to fight THEIR enemies". What is the underlying cause of the Americans going to Afghanistan?  What is the underlying cause of the terrorists (the infamous "them") entering Western democracies to wreak havoc and terror?

I understand what you are trying to convey with your statement, but I don‘t buy it.


----------



## K. Ash (7 May 2004)

Who knows, maybe hearing words like that from the head hancho at CSIS might light a fire under some politician‘s ***!? 

It could happen...


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2004)

Yes Hoser, its called the ‘it cant happen here‘ attitude, and I agree with ya. Alot of places in the 3rd world dont even know what a Canada is! We are just foreigners fighting a war in their neck of the woods, who are in their country, and depending who you support, you could be an enemy one day and a best mate the next.

A lot of these places have expereiced unrest and war not for generations, but for centuries, and then they migrate to a western country. we cannot change that culture no matter how hard we try.

So, who are we fighting? Whats this war against anyways? They say its against terror? Simply put its a war against a radical side of islam which is gaining popularity in muslim countries. An enemy who values death as much as we value life. A religion whos young mums are proud of their 2yr olds dressed up in toy bomb suits, and plastic AKM rifles, and woulg gladly offer thir sons to be martyrs for their cause. I think thats very twisted amd almost beyond comprehension.   


Many Australians think its a slow islamic colonisation, as now in excess of 450,000 muslims are here, and well over 300,000 in Sydney alone, which makes some areas no-go zones for us kufars. Australia‘s population is what Canada‘s was 35 yrs ago.

What do I think? Mainly better opportunity like us all, but along with this is mixes a large right wing sect, with such a population base now established in Sydney, this sect ( and its gathering momnetum, as the youth seem to be attracted to this for reasons unknown [Islamic Youth Movement]sees there is much power to be gained, etc, and these areas have become small aggressive violent and arrogant islamic ‘states‘ within a wider Christian populus who are viewed as 3rd class people. All this as the moderates stand back and do nothting, as if they are afraqid of the right wingers, they almoist seem to support them in silence, even condemming the arrest of the two terrorists. www.islamicsydney.com (go to forums there).

Islam is being pushed into areas who have patitioned against it, and this is followed by ‘pilgrims‘ who establish a few properties, and other non-muslims move out, more muslims move in, driving the property prices down as more non-muslims move out, and thus creating another ghetto. Its all too common here, and very sad, infact I cant believe I am really saying such things.

In 20yrs from now, I hate to think what some areas of Sydney will be made up of, but Abu Bashir from Indonesia and founder of JI says even if it takes 100yrs he wishs Australia to be an Ismalic state. Finally now our federal governemnt has realised the damage, but its too late now, at least for Sydney.

I am happy to be leaving Sydney early in 05 for Queensland, where they do not have the ethic crime and population as Sydney does. There is nothing wrong with having a healthy mix of everything, but now its becomming all too one sided. The muslim population within our prison system as gone crazy in the past 5 yrs alone. Ethic crime against non-muslims is rampant, and along with it the hatred and violence it breeds.

Do you think I am just gobbing off? I reckon one must have to experience it, and actually see it to beleive it, feel the fear and intimidation too. Feel the anti-western attitude coming out of muslims now who are born here, and thats bad.  

Its that 13th century mentality with the now available 21st century technology which scares me, and quite frankly I had had a dirty great big giant gutful of it all. 

Regards,

Wes


----------



## 48Highlander (7 May 2004)

Maybe I was unclear.  Wesley said:

"My question is if they consider us ‘kufars‘ and ‘western animals‘, then why do they come here to live?  You tell me, but I think I already know."

If the "they" in that question/statement is refering only to the terrorist groups, then the answer is that they come there to bring their battle to those they consider their enemies.  At least that‘s the way I see it.  I can‘t see suicide bombers going to another country for the scenery or the health benefits.

If on the other hand, that "they" is refering to an entire race or culture of people, then it‘s an unfair generalization, and one I run into quite often.

I was NOT suggesting that American troops and Al Qaeda terrorists are similar in any way.  They‘re not.  I was just curious which "they" Wesley was talking about.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2004)

I guess ‘48‘ what you need is to spend some time in these areas of Sydney and see and experience for yourself. Maybe doing a ride-along with local police, and it would be nice to see you get some Int briefings from the SASR and TAGs too, but that cant happen. Or better yet, venture into thse areas in broad daylight and expereince the bad things for yourself, then we can have a few laughs about it over a few tubes of VB at my local pub.

Being in an SE Asia area, things are different here than in Canada, and its attitude I am talking about. I have been to TO, and large areas too, and yes there is problems there too, but I feel its more intense here in Sydney.

Recently after being cuttoff by some ethincs on Canterbury Rd, Punchbowl, I tapped my horn fearing of a collison. It was 1400hrs on a Saturday arvo.

At a red light, I had 4 ethincs one wearing mulsim headress, jump out of their blue Subaru WRX, one threatening me calling me ‘white boy‘ and saying he was going to ‘phuck me up the arse‘ if I didnt mind my own business, while pounding on my passenger window ( his eyes were glazing over with such an intense look of hatred towards me), and all‘s I did was tap my horn becuse he missed me by a few cm! My GF was petrified!

After all, I was in their area, and I said nothing, but I was boiling inside, let me tell you!

All I am doing is reporting the facts, and dont LABEL me something I am not. This is not an isolated incident either. What about the time whilst on a public beach I was not allowed to pass as a group of 40 men surrounded an area to allow their womwen to swim. we were threatened. Average age of the men was mid 30‘s.

One just has to listen to the 2230 news , turn on the radio, or read any paper too.

Or the time my GF was spat at and called a slut because she was dressed in beachy clothes, and yes we were at the beach.

When you come to another country you adjust to their culture, and way of life. Its called respect and cortesy. Mind you never forget your heritage as I dont. I dont see myself as a Canadian-Australian or others as British-Australians, or Chinese-Australians ect. 

I prefer the term Australian with Canadian heritage or Australian with Chisese heritage, but at the end of the day, its Australia first, and there is nothing wrong with that. I have many friends from all over the world, and they too put Australia first.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## 48Highlander (7 May 2004)

I‘m not trying to label you Wesley.  I certainly understand how you feel.  A few years ago I worked as a security guard in one of the worst parts of toronto.  Within a couple of weeks I felt the same way towards the blacks in that area as you do towards the muslims in Sydney.  It‘s hard to avoid making generalizations towards a certain ethnic group when the majority of the ones you run into fit those generalizations.

That said, it‘s still not a productive attitude.  I think you understand what I mean though, so I‘m not going to go any farther with this post.  Thanks for clearing things up.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2004)

Mate, I dont mind where anyone comes from no matter which religion they are, as long as you tow the line and show general repect overall for our way of life, and government, plus be good citizens and obey the law, like us most.

WRT your problems as a security guard, a brush with local criminals and an aggressive anti-western attitude out of control are two different things.

One can be in a military convey and get so many happy smiles, waves and horn honks whilst passing thru many areas of Sydney, but drive thru an ethnic area, and you get silence, dirty looks, death stares and the finger!

Yes, I gnerally have a mistrust and bad taste about today‘s islam, and that comes from personal experience, and attrocities which have effected Australia, and our western way of life such as the loss of 89 Australians in the Bali bombings, S11 attacks, Afghanistan, Iraq, AQ, JI, the Tampa affair, the wanton destruction of Australian immigration detaining centres, hate crimes (rape, murder) committed against non-muslims. All right here in Australia. Plus the growing hatred and unrest in the region towards Australia, and the USA. 

However, I am not tarring the lot with one brush, but many do here. Not all muslims are terrorists, but most terrorists today are muslim killing non-muslims. Thats a TRUE fact we cant cover up with political correctiveness can we.

Then the denial or refussal for the muslim moderates here in Australia to condem such terrorist acts, followed by a pro-islam, anti US, anti-Australian, anti-western mentality and attitude which is fastly growing here in Sydney amoung young muslims.

In the meantime tolorance towards islam from us kufars within Australia is on the increase with  the moderate local islamic leaders to blame as they never say anything against anything involving other Terr Orgs, suicide bombings, killings etc. They just seem to so full of anti-west hatred, and this coming from inside our borders from our so called ‘citizens‘ is not only abhorant, but quite frightening.

I was simply exposing some facts, and I am not playing the race card here, just telling one HOW IT IS. 

You cant get much simpler than that. Its called the truth. Why lie and try to be politically correct?

Whether you are from the UK or Rwanda, or like me from Saskatchewan, just be a responsible semi- patriotic citizen.

Are these new Australians Australian, or muslims living in Australia? They are putting their faith before anything else, including their country, and I find that wrong. 

Who will pay? More innocent Australians, this time for the first time since the Japanese attack on Darwin in early 1942, we will have mass casualties on our soil, buy whats different, the enemy cowardly will blend within, and others who know, will be to weak to help out the security forces.


Cheers,

Wes
Regards,

Wes


----------



## Iwannabeasoldier (1 Jun 2004)

What is the underlying cause of the terrorists (the infamous "them") entering Western democracies to wreak havoc and terror?


you want to know the underlying factor in to why there is terrorism in the western world?  The reason is simple, If you look to the third world countries that have nothing and are basically being raped and pillaged by American Corperations with little to no regulatory action.  Don't get me wrong I am not defending terrorism, but you must understand many of these terrorist organizations aren't running on false pre tenses.  they have just fallen on def ears. America has become such a cuper power that these countries must feel that they have to strike back. That is the reason the Trade Centre was hit.  There had been a huge taking over farm land in many third world countries just a few years befor the attack on the WTC.  of the corperations responsible are DOLE and DELMONTE they produce that wonderful canned fruit that we all love so much and that many people who could once farm for themselves are now stuck working for these companies because they have had thier land taken away from them.  The huge Agri-culture buisness of poor third world countries is to blame for terrorism.  America is considered to be terrorists in many places in the world not only in the middle east but in Africa where the land has turned to dessert from the americans over pollinating the land for food production.In egypt people were happy to see that the Americans were striked in thier home land.  

Again I am definitly not siding with terrorism, there is just alot information that people just don't know so we say that these terrorists have no reason to do what they are doing.  There should be somthing done. they are just going at in the wrong way, and once again innocent people are dying over big buisness and politics.  Alll I have to say is this has to end somwhere.


----------



## Infanteer (2 Jun 2004)

Iwannabeasoldier said:
			
		

> What is the underlying cause of the terrorists (the infamous "them") entering Western democracies to wreak havoc and terror?
> 
> 
> you want to know the underlying factor in to why there is terrorism in the western world?   The reason is simple, If you look to the third world countries that have nothing and are basically being raped and pillaged by American Corperations with little to no regulatory action.   Don't get me wrong I am not defending terrorism, but you must understand many of these terrorist organizations aren't running on false pre tenses.   they have just fallen on def ears. America has become such a cuper power that these countries must feel that they have to strike back. That is the reason the Trade Centre was hit.   There had been a huge taking over farm land in many third world countries just a few years befor the attack on the WTC.   of the corperations responsible are DOLE and DELMONTE they produce that wonderful canned fruit that we all love so much and that many people who could once farm for themselves are now stuck working for these companies because they have had thier land taken away from them.   The huge Agri-culture buisness of poor third world countries is to blame for terrorism.   America is considered to be terrorists in many places in the world not only in the middle east but in Africa where the land has turned to dessert from the americans over pollinating the land for food production.In egypt people were happy to see that the Americans were striked in thier home land.
> ...



Thank you...The world according to a highschool kid.

That had to be the biggest load of convoluted garbage I've seen here in a while.   Here's a little advice:

A)   Use the spell checker, it's there for a reason.

B)   Please do not brag on this board about "information people just do not know" when it is plainly obvious that you have never left the sheltered life of your parents walls.   There are alot of guys on this board that have Been There and Done That, and the last thing they need is a lecture about the world from a guy named "wannabesoldier".

C)   Quit tagging all the world's problems on some monolithic conspiracy that (as usual) originates in the USA.   You are starting to sound like tmbluesbflat.   Blaming Western Corporations for the problems of the third world sounds like some university protester cop out.   There is a reason developing nations clamor to get into organizations such as the WTO.

D)   Why the hell would the fruit industry be responsible for repression in the Middle East?   I've heard big Oil many times, but fruit?   I think you've confused Iraq with Guatemala.

E)   The poor, disenfranchised Muslim at the bad end of globalization is a red herring argument at best and dangerous ignorance at worse.   Yes, abject poverty can make people more susceptible to recruitment by terrorist organizations.   However, to blame this on the West is another foolish mistake, for the poor quality of life can be blamed on the stranglehold that the imams and tin-pot dictators have held on the region for the last 50 years, using "The Great Satan" as a cover for regressive social and economic policies.   The leaders of these terrorist groups are not the "poor, raped people" you would have them be.   Most of them are middle to upper class, educated (many in Western institutions), smart and driven by a radicalization of faith.

This is a war of ideas, not a war of economics.


----------



## Iwannabeasoldier (2 Jun 2004)

Thank you...The world according to a highschool kid.



First off I'm not some highschool kid.  I am 22 yrs old and have been to these third world countries and seen the troubles caused by non caring corporations of the west.  I have served in the peace corp since I graduated 4 years ago.  I want to become a Canadian soldier so I can make a difference in the world.  Although I appreciate your opinions. I don't believe making personal digs at a person you don't even know to be a respctable thing to do. I thought this forum was for people of many different backgrounds to share there opinions wheather it be from the basement of your parents house or from the office down the street. whats that matter.  I am glad to see you hold your own opinions but a word of advice for yourself. be open to others views on the world, you may learn something and learn not to hate.  As I said before I am not siding with people who want to destroy our world and kill innocent people.  I was just trying to shed some light on how those people might feel and give an IDEA of why they do what they are doing.


----------



## Infanteer (2 Jun 2004)

> First off I'm not some highschool kid.  I am 22 yrs old and have been to these third world countries and seen the troubles caused by non caring corporations of the west.  I have served in the peace corp since I graduated 4 years ago.



Okay, put it in your profile then, that's what it is for.  Your piss poor grammer and silly user name leads people to believe you're a highschool student.



> I want to become a Canadian soldier so I can make a difference in the world.



Lofty aspirations.  Just remember, the Canadian Army ain't the Peace Corp, and as a Canadian soldier, your number one job is to kill the enemy (or support that goal).  Peacekeeping is an overinflated myth in this country.



> Although I appreciate your opinions. I don't believe making personal digs at a person you don't even know to be a respctable thing to do. I thought this forum was for people of many different backgrounds to share there opinions wheather it be from the basement of your parents house or from the office down the street. whats that matter.



You spouted off about taking land in Egypt, Fruit consortiums and disenfranchised Muslims.  As well, you gave no evidence to back your claims.  This is a place to learn about the Canadian Army and related affairs, and if your just dumping outlandish opinions on the board, your wasting space.



> I am glad to see you hold your own opinions but a word of advice for yourself. be open to others views on the world, you may learn something and learn not to hate.  As I said before I am not siding with people who want to destroy our world and kill innocent people.  I was just trying to shed some light on how those people might feel and give an IDEA of why they do what they are doing.



Thanks for the lesson on life, skipper, but I got what I need out of the PAM already.  If your so eager to spread  to "shed some light on how these people feel", give us personal examples of your Peace Corps missions in the backslums of the Middle East.  Where you there?

I want to know if a bunch of happy-go-lucky Westerners just wandered into the back streets of Sadr City, Karachi or Kandahar to set up a few houses.  Probably didn't, because you'd end up getting beheaded and being displayed on the internet.  But I may be wrong, so lets here about your dealings that give you an idea on how "those" people think (please define those, I've already said your initial definition was wrong).


----------



## muskrat89 (2 Jun 2004)

Infanteer - I think if you would just "learn not to hate", the world would be a better place   :evil:


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Jun 2004)

I'd also be interested in hearing about what countries he's went to and what as a member of the peace corps he did there.  Iwannabeasoldier?


----------



## Infanteer (2 Jun 2004)

> Infanteer - I think if you would just "learn not to hate", the world would be a better place



Kumbaya my cannon-cocking friend, Kumbaya....  8)


----------



## rcr (2 Jun 2004)

Synthetic-tasting canned-fruit grown in third-world countries? Reason for the extreme taking of arms against established societies? I'm going to go sulk now. Don't forget, the third world isn't the lowest you can go.  You forgot the fourth and fifth-world.  Be careful not to step on any Banana's.


----------



## D-n-A (2 Jun 2004)

Wannabesoldier,  what trade in the Army do you want to get into, that will  help you achieve your goal of helping people and making a difference?


----------



## Iwannabeasoldier (2 Jun 2004)

Well in January of 2000 I was sent to Tanzania where I participated in efforts to treat and educate citizens about HIV/Aids.  I was there about a year and a half. then I went to Jordan where we worked on setting up Jordanian institutions in rural area's there I saw alot of things such as the depletion of land due to over pollination. I stayed only a short while as I traveled to Morocco to aid in the development of farm land and irrigation so they produce healthier crops and feed their people better.  that is all I have done in the peace corps.  I apologize if my earlier statements were found offensive that was not my intentions.  I am unsure of what form of involvement I will want in the CF right now I am looking into the fire fighting aspect of things. I was also looking into an engineering position.


----------



## tabernac (2 Jun 2004)

One word of advice, NEVER argue with Infanteer. I've seen many a person shot down by him.


----------



## Infanteer (2 Jun 2004)

> Well in January of 2000 I was sent to Tanzania where I participated in efforts to treat and educate citizens about HIV/Aids.  I was there about a year and a half. then I went to Jordan where we worked on setting up Jordanian institutions in rural area's there I saw alot of things such as the depletion of land due to over pollination. I stayed only a short while as I traveled to Morocco to aid in the development of farm land and irrigation so they produce healthier crops and feed their people better.  that is all I have done in the peace corps.  I apologize if my earlier statements were found offensive that was not my intentions.  I am unsure of what form of involvement I will want in the CF right now I am looking into the fire fighting aspect of things. I was also looking into an engineering position.



Those are some pretty good accomplishments, and you should be proud of them.  

However, those places are not exactly breeding ground for terrorism and extremists; proof of this is the fact that the Peace Corps was able to enter into those regions and carry out its tasks.  Your "first hand" information of the roots of terrorists causes is lacking, and this is why your "American Corporations Raping the Middle East Theory" got the rough reception it did.


----------



## Goober (4 Jun 2004)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> One word of advice, NEVER argue with Infanteer. I've seen many a person shot down by him.



And its 'potty mouth' comments like some of the ones hes posted that can cause some threads to degenerate into a flame fest. I would think a mod of this board would have better taste.

There are other ways to tackle issues, and to counterpoint posts.



> You can never solve a problem on the level on which it was created.
> -Albert Einstein


----------



## Infanteer (4 Jun 2004)

> And its 'potty mouth' comments like some of the ones hes posted that can cause some threads to degenerate into a flame fest. I would think a mod of this board would have better taste.



The door is always open for you to leave.

Your trolling for a fight with the wrong guy, hombre....


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Jun 2004)

> And its 'potty mouth' comments like some of the ones hes posted that can cause some threads to degenerate into a flame fest. I would think a mod of this board would have better taste.


   

I smell troll.



> There are other ways to tackle issues, and to counterpoint posts.



I agree. The mods should   kick out anyone who comes here trolling.     Your OBVIOUSLY trying to get a negitive response out of Infanteer. 
Infanteer  has proven himself both through military experience and his comments on this board . You have not. This is yet another case of his being bigger than yours to quote a previous comment by you. 

Maybe you should switch to lurk mode for just a little while longer goober and let the thread get back to it's topic and NOT try to pick a fight.


----------



## Goober (5 Jun 2004)

I'm sorry but your ignorance is apalling. If you seen my post as "OBVIOUSLY trying to get a negitive response out of Infanteer" Then your views are obviously biased.

In regards to 'troll', you've learned to use that word well I see, an ironic use, but thats ok.

I've never tried to pick a fight, I thought I would try to bring to light some of the harsh negative comments made ( a simple search will show you dozens of them), but if you'd rather not read them, you don't have to.

I do apologize for going off-topic something I don't normally do.


----------



## Infanteer (5 Jun 2004)

MODERATOR WARNING:

Goober, this is your final warning.  All you seem to want to accomplish here is to piss off the community.

If you post another useless, inflamatory post again, I'll send you to the penalty box.


----------



## T.R.Hayward (24 Apr 2007)

Hello All,

I read this topic thread with interest, and would like to state for the record that I am civilian with no military background....

I live in rural Manitoba, and people seem to think that nothing will ever happen here. I am a member of our local emergency preparedness group, so am aware of some of the potential targets. Most people would be terrified if they knew just how many dangerous goods were stored in their community, for example. 

There is one particular location that has had it's security increased substantially in recent years. It is a reason for great concern, and the threat of terrorism is taken very seriously.

Best Wishes,

-Rick


----------



## JesseWZ (24 Apr 2007)

You brought back a 2 year old thread to talk about an ambiguous location in rural manitoba with a slightly higher level of security?


----------



## T.R.Hayward (25 Apr 2007)

Hello JesseWZ,

It appears so...I didn't even think to look at how old the last reply was....

I still think that it is relevant. The next terror attack isn't guaranteed to be in downtown Toronto. Most people seem to have an "it can't happen here" mentality.

Regards,

-Rick


----------



## JesseWZ (25 Apr 2007)

Indeed.

Cheers,


----------

